# الملف الكامل لاحداث مرسي مطروح و العنف ضد المسيحين هناك بالفيوهات  حصرية جدااااا من قلب الحدث  وشيخ الجامع يحرض المسلمين بالفيديو للاعتداء علي الاقباط



## meromero30 (13 مارس 2010)

*الملف الكامل لاحداث مرسي مطروح و العنف ضد المسيحين هناك بالفيوهات  حصرية جدااااا من قلب الحدث  وشيخ الجامع يحرض المسلمين بالفيديو للاعتداء علي الاقباط*

*تدمير وحرق 18 منزلا و5 ورش و10 سيارات وقذف مبنى خدمات!*​
قام سكان بدو يشاركهم بعض السلفيين مساء الجمعة بمهاجمة منازل ومتاجر الأقباط بمنطقة "الريفية" بمرسى مطروح رداً على القيام ببناء سور حول أرض فضاء مجاورة لمبنى خدمات تابع للكنيسة الأرثوذكسية المصرية حيث قام المعتدون بقذف عشرات المنازل والمتاجر بالطوب وتم إشعال النيران فى بعضها فضلا عن تدمير وحرق ما يزيد عن عشر سيارات يملكها الأقباط إضافة إلى مهاجمة مبنى الخدمات وحصار بعض الأقباط والكهنة داخله لعدة ساعات وحتى ساعات متأخرة من الليل. وحتى الآن لم يتم حصر الخسائر كاملة.

وحاولت قوات الأمن عقب وصولها السيطرة على الأوضاع بإطلاق القنابل المسيلة للدموع.








وتبدأ وقائع الأحداث المؤسفة بعد صلاة العصر وتحديداً من المسجد القريب من مبنى الخدمات " الذى مازال جزءا منه فى مرحلة التشطيبات الداخلية الأخيرة " عندما تم تركيز الخطبة من إمام المسجد على ضرورة محاربة الأعداء والتصدي لهم ، وعلى اثرها خرج المئات فى الخامسة والنصف مساء الجمعة، وانضم لهم بعض السلفيين، حيث تم مهاجمة الاقباط الذين يتركز اغلبهم فى شارع مبنى الخدمات ، حيث بدأ صيحات الهتافات الدينية والجهاد وقاموا خلالها بقذف المنازل والمتاجر بالطوب وسط صرخات الأقباط .

وأسفرت الأحداث عن وقوع بعض الإصابات بين الأقباط نتيجة قذفهم بالطوب أغلبها إصابات بجروح فى الرأس وتم نقلهم لمستشفى مطروح العام وسط الغياب الأمنى الذى كان يعلم بتوترات مسبقة فكان التدخل متأخرا وهو ما دفع لبعض الأقباط للتجمهر أمام مبنى أمن الدولة بمطروح احتجاجا على الاعتداءات عليهم وتأخر قوات الأمن فى الوصول لحمايتهم.

صرح نيافة الأنبا باخوميوس مطران مطروح والخمس المدن الغربية أن الكنيسة قامت بشراء أرض فضاء مساحتها 180 مترا مجاورة لمبنى خدمات بمنطقة الريفية وقامت الكنيسة ببناء سور لحماية الأرض من أي محاولات للاستيلاء عليها، ولكن أحد أئمة المساجد استغل هذه لإشعال الفتنة حيث تم مهاجمة الأقباط وحرق بعض ممتلكاتهم وتم السيطرة على الأوضاع فى وقت متأخر من ليلة الجمعة.

القس متى زكريا كاهن كنيسة العذراء والخادم بالمنطقة قال إن الاعتداءات أسفرت عن وقوع 25 مصابا نتيجة القذف والطوب من بينهم أطفال ونساء وحرق 10 سيارات من بينها سيارته الخاصة كم تم حرق وتكسير 18 منزلا و5 ورش للبلاط وميكانيكا وتركز الهجوم فى شوارع جمال عبد الناصر الذى يقع به مبنى الخدمات و شارع المطار الرئيسي ومنطقة غوط رابحا وأضاف أنهم حتى الحادية عشر من مساء الجمعة كان أكثر من 400 قبطي من رجال ونساء وأطفال وأربعة كهنة كانوا محاصرين داخل مبنى الخدمات ولم يستطيعوا الخروج نظرا لعدم أحكام السيطرة الأمنية على الأحداث التى استمرت فى مهاجمة الأقباط فى مناطق اخرى لم تتواجد بها أى حماية أمنية.

وأشار القس زكريا إلى أن هذا المبنى تعرض للهدم على يد قوات الأمن بقرار تعسفي فى ابريل للاحتجاج على ملكية الأرض والتي كانت ملكيتها لأحد أقباط المدينة وتم إثبات هذه الملكية لصالح الكنيسة وتم بعدها تصفية الأوضاع مع المحافظ السابق لمطروح اللواء سعد خليل الذى طالب بتقنية الأوضاع وإعادة ما تم هدمه وبالفعل أعيد بناء المبنى وتم فتح فصول محو الأمية لخدمة أهالى المنطقة من المسلمين والأقباط وأيضا مستوصف طبى لخدمة سكان المنطقة وتم تشجير الشارع وتنظيف المنطقة بشكل حضارى ولم يحدث أى اعتراض من أهالى المنطقة المسلمين طوال فترة استكمال وتشطيب المبنى الذى يتبقى فيها مرحلة الدهانات الداخلية ولكن هناك من ذهب ليحرض ويهيج البعض على الأقباط ليشعل النيران ضد الأقباط من خلال خطب الكراهية والتحريض على الآخر.

وأضاف القس زكريا أن قوات الامن التى تدخلت لفض أعمال العنف لم تكن كافية لردع الغوغائية حيث تم طلب قوات اضافية من خارج مطروح لم تصل حتى ساعات متأخرة من ليلة الجمعة وطالب بضرورة حماية الأقباط وأرواحهم وممتلكاتهم ومعاقبة المحرضين وراء هذه الأعمال الإجرامية وتهديد سلامة واستقرار المدينة.

يذكر أن مبنى الخدمات يطلق علية مبنى " الملاك الخيرى " بمنطقة الريفية كان تعرض للهدم من قبل على يد قوات الامن فى ابريل 2009 بحجة التشكيك فى ملكية الأرض وتم تقنين الاوضاع، وتوجد بمنطقة الريفية 300 أسرة قبطية .

وطنى ، نادر شكري





واليكم مجموعة من الفيديوهات من قلب الحدث







احداث مرسي مطروح
الاعتداء علي المسيحين في مرسي مطروح ووجود احداث شغب وعنف 





احداث مرسي مطروح
احداث شغب صد المسيحين في مرسي مطروح





ال10 مساء
حوار حول احداث مرسي مطروح واسبابها 





احداث مرسي مطروح
احداث عنف طائفية في مرسي مطروح وجرح العشرات وتخريب اموال المسيحين


----------



## Sad Ro0se (13 مارس 2010)

*رد: الملف الكامل لاحداث مرسي مطروح و العنف ضد المسيحين هناك بالفيوهات  حصرية جدااااا من قلب الحدث  وشيخ الجامع يحرض المسلمين بالفيديو للاعتداء علي الا*

*والهى احنا مظلوين اوى ف البلد دى*​


----------



## MATTEW (14 مارس 2010)

*رد: الملف الكامل لاحداث مرسي مطروح و العنف ضد المسيحين هناك بالفيوهات  حصرية جدااااا من قلب الحدث  وشيخ الجامع يحرض المسلمين بالفيديو للاعتداء علي الا*

*الرب معي فلا يعوزني شيء 

واقف بتفرج و مش قادر اعمل حاجه 

كم احزن لسماع الأخبار دي و انا قاعد في البيت مرتاح *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 مارس 2010)

*رد: الملف الكامل لاحداث مرسي مطروح و العنف ضد المسيحين هناك بالفيوهات  حصرية جدااااا من قلب الحدث  وشيخ الجامع يحرض المسلمين بالفيديو للاعتداء علي الا*

كل دا عشان 180 متر بس 
:36_1_4:

:010105~332:

:36_1_10:​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (14 مارس 2010)

*رد: الملف الكامل لاحداث مرسي مطروح و العنف ضد المسيحين هناك بالفيوهات  حصرية جدااااا من قلب الحدث  وشيخ الجامع يحرض المسلمين بالفيديو للاعتداء علي الا*

*كما ذكرت مرارا وتكرارا
لم قام شاب مسيحي شجاع مرة بقتل مجرم يجب ان يتم قتلة في كل الديانات والقوانين لما تكرر الامر مجددا
اعتقد ان هذا اقل رد ممكن فنحن لن نفعل كما فعلوا هم ونهاجم المساجد ولكن هذا اقل ما نفعلة
فهذا ليس خطأ
فهل قتل مجرم وحشرة نجسة وجرثومة خبيثة يعتبر خطأ؟
يكون قتلة حرام لو هناك شرطة عادلة تعتقلة وتعاقبة ولكن مادمت الشرطة غير نزيهة فالرب يؤيدنا ان ندافع عن شرفنا
هل الرب يخضب حين نثأر 
ام ترددون الكلام ان الرب هو من سيثأر
الرب يتركنا نعاني مرارا وتكرارا حتي يعلمنا الدرس الذي نصمم ان لا نتعلمة وهو ان علينا دور يجب ان نقوم بة
اقلة ان نثأر لشرفنا
كلامكم يكون سليم لو تطبقوة في كل الاحوال ولكن اغلبكم او كلكم في أي موقف يحدث لة مشكلة سيقوم لاعادة حقة بكل الطرق لكن حين يكون الموقف كبير تتعذرون بالتعاليم المسيحية لتبررون تخاذلكم​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: الملف الكامل لاحداث مرسي مطروح و العنف ضد المسيحين هناك بالفيوهات  حصرية جدااااا من قلب الحدث  وشيخ الجامع يحرض المسلمين بالفيديو للاعتداء علي الا*

*ربنا موجود ​*


----------



## عمادفايز (15 مارس 2010)

*رد: الملف الكامل لاحداث مرسي مطروح و العنف ضد المسيحين هناك بالفيوهات  حصرية جدااااا من قلب الحدث  وشيخ الجامع يحرض المسلمين بالفيديو للاعتداء علي الا*

*كل دة بسبب قيام الكنيسة ببناء مخالف طيب دى مسئولية الجهات الحكومية فى التحقيق وايقاع العقوبات وازالة المخالفات اية دخل المواطنين العاديين ؟ هما اللى هايقوموا بدور الحكومة؟ طيب لو فرضنا انهم هايقوموا بدور الحكومة لانها عاجزة عن القيام بدورها ( كما هو واضح فى عدم القدرة على التصدى للغوغاء ) لماذا يتم حرق منازل الاقباط وممتلكاتهم وسياراتهم ومحالهم وكذلك سرقة محتويات المنازل والنقود من داخل البيوت؟ ولماذا يتم سب الدين المسيحى علنا فى الميكرفونات؟ وطبعا لن يحاسب من قام بهذا السب كالعادة وبعد ذلك فجأة تقوم الحكومة بدورها الاوهو القبض على الشباب المسيحى وتعتقلة !!! واخيرا تحاول الجهات الاعلامية تبرير الموقف على ان الموضوع بسبب تعديات فى البناء ومخالفات فقط . معنى ذلك انة اذا كانت هذة هى عقوبة البناء المخالف ان البلد كلها المفروض تتحرق وتتنهب ( على راى عادل امام اذا كان كل واحد هايعزل علشان تحتة واحدة رقاصة البلد كلها هتنام فى الشارع)*


----------



## بنت كلوج (16 مارس 2010)

*رد: الملف الكامل لاحداث مرسي مطروح و العنف ضد المسيحين هناك بالفيوهات  حصرية جدااااا من قلب الحدث  وشيخ الجامع يحرض المسلمين بالفيديو للاعتداء علي الا*

*     شعب المسيح يعلى هتافه*
* الهنا حى ويسمعنا ويزيل الغيوم*
*شكرااا ياميرو..ربا يباركك*
*ويقوى اولاده*​


----------

